# Schaltauge Rose Beef Cake



## janik97 (1. September 2012)

High,
ich bin gerade im Bikepark Winterberg mein BC ist etwas über einen Monat alt und das ist das erste mal mit dem Bike im Park.
Nach gut 5 Stunden durfte ich durch ein lautes knacken auf dem Conti Erfahren, dass mein Schaltauge im Allerwertesten ist.
So jetzt meine Frage: wegen Garantie, kann ich ein, für mich, kostenfreies, neues Schaltauge verlangen?
(mal ganz davon zu schweigen, dass die Teile eine echte Frechheit sind und man sie mit einem Pusten zerstören kann)


----------



## potsdamradler (1. September 2012)

> (mal ganz davon zu schweigen, dass die Teile eine echte Frechheit sind und man sie mit einem Pusten zerstören kann)


Soll oder muß sein, um Schlimmeres zu verhüten  Hab mich anfangs auch darüber aufgeregt. Versuchen das wieder herzurichten, bzw. Stahlschaltaugen gibt es auch. 
Garantie würde ich ausschließen. Entweder richten (Vorsicht bei Aluguß!) Oder www. schaltauge.de.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janik97 (2. September 2012)

oh...ok, das wusste ich nicht.
Dann ist das villeicht gut so.


----------



## potsdamradler (2. September 2012)

Mein Schaltauge ist auch (wieder mal) leicht verbogen. Noch im grünen Bereich, das geht ganz schnell: ein Sturtz bspw. oder das Rad fällt einfach nur hin. Dann zickt die Schaltung rum..
http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Fehler_schaltung_antrieb.htm
Die Hauptseite bookmarken 

Grüße


----------



## wintergriller (3. September 2012)

Lies dir das mal durch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=577960&referrerid=54677


----------

